# Cooking my roasts in a Sunbeam Electric frypan.



## aussie girl

I cook all my roasts in my Sunbeam Electric frypan.  For a beef roast, I always use the Blade.  The temperature is on 110 (the second lowest notch on the dial), and I time it to cook at 1hour/kilo or roughly translated, 30 minutes/pound.  Turn the meat half way through cooking.  If the meat is large and there's not room for the vegetables, I cook them first, and leave them warming in the oven.

Both my Mum and I have always done roasts this way, and have both received many compliments from the un-initiated.  Even DH says my roasts are better than his Mothers!!!  Does anyone else use an electric frypan/skillet?


----------



## Raine

We use one occasionally. He usually uses one when making country style steak.


----------



## aussie girl

But have you ever tried a roast in one, Rainee?


----------



## lindatooo

That I can't imagine! Are we talking about different fry pans? :?

Mikne is only about 2 1/2 inches deep!


----------



## aussie girl

I do believe we are talking about the same frypan.  Mine is also 2 1/2 inches deep, the lid is 3 inches high and base is 12 inches square.


----------



## lindatooo

Never even thought of cooking a roast in it!  But then again about all I use it for is fried chicken and candied yams...pretty unimaginiative of me....



2


----------



## Pam Leavy

How exciting!  I just received my first electric frying pan as a gift from my Sister-in-law. She visits Germany regularly and she found them there.  


I used it last night for fried potatoes.  I never even considered making a roast in one.  Will definitely keep it in mind.

Pam


----------



## norgeskog

I used to cook in them all the time, but for somereason, I have not had one for years, did not replace it when it died out.  And now that I live alone, the big ones are not practical.  I do have a rather odd appearing one that is a grill on the bottom rather than flat.  I have used it and cooked an entire meal in it, using a metal measuring cup for frozen peas, and whole small potatoes in the bottom.  Yeah, it is good that way.


----------



## Dove

Yes I have..works like a slow cooker. A friend introduced me to this idea at Camp Lejeune, North Carolina. She would put her roast in one and when Church was over her dinner would be ready.
I guess we don't do it here because of the Crock Pots and Slow Cookers.


----------



## Raine

No, noramlly do roasts in a bag.


----------



## Guiedo

*Brillant*

_That is how my Mum did roasts for years. It was a Sunday dinner thing and took all day in the old electris fry pan. Meat first then the vegies with a little dripping for flavour, then gravy from the residue. Fantastic way to cook. _


----------

